# Bettas for sale?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone here breed and sell their betta fry? I already know that BettaWhisperer has sold these fish here before (by reading older posts/threads), but does anyone else also sell bettas?

I've been looking all over the place for some really nice bettas, and haven't really had any luck. Aquabid.com I found one nice betta male that I'm considering purchasing, but other than that I haven't seen any others I liked or could afford (I prefer to deal with US shippers, only). 

I love butterflies, dragon-scales, rose-tails... and my favorite tail-types are Halfmoon, Delta/Super Delta and Crowntail. I'd even purchase regular veiltails if I really liked them (besides the common red/blue and solid red).

Or can anyone recommend a reputable betta breeder online (Bettysplendens isn't selling her stock right now)? 

There aren't any breeders in my area, due to the colder temperatures in fall through winter, and I guess lack of interest... sometimes I find absolutely gorgeous bettas at Petco, and that's mainly where I buy mine. But I know nothing about the background of their fish. :c

Think anyone could help me?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I just shipped 2 packages of Betta's earlier today. I have Betta's available in Red/Blue and Red/Green half Petco "Kings" and many other colors. Blue, Blue Lace, Blue/White BF, Green, Green BF, Platinum; Copper and Gold in Delta, SuperDelta, Halfmoon, Halfsun; Crowntail and HM Plakats. My computer bit the dust 3 weeks ago and I just got another one today so if you are interested give me a shout.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Definitely interested! I responded in my other thread. c:


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

I will have bettas for sale in the next 3 months. I will have varying degrees of red/black/gold dragon halfmoons and fancy marble halfmoon plakats!


----------

